# Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!



## sbtl (16 März 2010)

Hallo, liebe Forumgäste, in Absprache mit dem Forumbetreiber erlauben wir uns, folgenden Aufruf zu starten:

Wir sind eine TV-Produktionsfirma, die für die *Sat1-Magazin-Rubrik "Der
Internet-Sheriff"* ständig *auf der Suche nach Opfern neuer
Internet-Fallen* ist. 
Wenn Sie also vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf einen Internetbetrüger, ein *unseriöses Flirtportal* oder eine *Abo-Abzocke* hereingefallen sind, eine *Ware bezahlt, aber nicht erhalten* haben oder *unberechtigt abgemahnt* wurden und bereit sind, uns Ihren Fall am Telefon und ggf. auch vor der Kamera zu schildern, um andere Internetnutzer zu warnen, dann *melden Sie sich bei uns!* Wir werden versuchen, Ihnen zu helfen, ihr Geld zurückzubekommen.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Ihnen nur helfen können, wenn der Internetbetrüger/das Unternehmen _in Deutschland_ sitzt.

Kontakt:

Bacchus Films & Entertainment GmbH
Tel.: 0221 - 933 339 0
E-Mail: v e r o n i k a . b a h r @b a c c h u s f i l m s . de
Web: Bacchus Entertainment | Bacchus Films


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

Der Aufruf ist von  den Betreibern des Forums genehmigt

Der Internet-Sheriff


> Startseite > Ratgeber & Magazine > Frühstücksfernsehen > Videos > Der Internet-Sheriff



http://www.sat1.de/videocenter/clip/7540


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/ffs/videos/content/43078/
Net-Sheriff 2.0?
(Die Frage, was der frühere Netsheriff heute macht, stelle ich jetzt mal nicht)

Ich hatte schon öfter Sat1 aufgefordert, sich 'mal konzentriert um diese Themen zu kümmern und vor allem in einem anderen Format als Akte. Andererseits bestehen halt zur Akte-Produktionsfirma gute Kontakte. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie z.B. bei Kerner das Thema "0900-Gewinnanrufe" behandelt wurde - offenbar ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal ins sendereigene Archiv zu schauen - so geht's nicht. 

Trotzdem biete ich dieser mir nicht bekannten Produktionsfirma jede Art der Unterstützung an und hoffe auch, dass sich viele Leute dort melden. Ein solches Format könnte eine gute Sache sein. "Es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir's an"


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

Frühstücksfernsehen?  ist nicht gerade meine Zeit ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

wer abends um nach 23 Uhr Akte kuckt, kuckt eher kein Frühstücksfernsehen - das gilt jedoch auch umgekehrt. Insofern: Streueffekt --> gut!


----------



## sbtl (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

Nein, im Frühstücksfernsehen läuft (wenn überhaupt) nur die Wiederholung. Erstausstrahlung der jeweiligen Beiträge ist immer im Sat1-Magazin, das Mo. bis Fr. um 19 Uhr läuft.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Net-Sheriff 2.0?
> (Die Frage, was der frühere Netsheriff heute macht, stelle ich jetzt mal nicht)


Ganz einfach: Das hier


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

Hier war er lange nicht mehr...


> Letzte Aktivität: 13.05.2006



Für User und Gäste die das Profil nicht aufrufen können das letzte  Posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...uro-maulkorb-fuer-netzwelt-de.html#post125662


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*AW: Im Internet betrogen? Der Internet-Sheriff hilft!*

@sbtl:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...call24-surfdirect-usw-gesucht.html#post296219
Heute noch aktuell. -->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-300-euro-von-callina-sbq4you.html#post309033

Ziel unserer Arbeit sollte immer auch sein, Dinge zu verändern. 

Den Aspekt der Information der Bürger halte ich aber auch für sehr wichtig, zumal ja zB. die Staatsanwaltschaft München erst vor einigen Tagen gemeint hat, Gegenwehr gegen Abzocke sei jedem Bürger zuzumuten...

Aber wie ändert man etwas?
Was ich z.B. sehr interessant fand, war neulich bei Akte die Sache mit den Gewinnspielen
TV-Interview für Sat1 Akte 20.10 zum Thema Gewinnspiel-Cold-calls und Lastschriftrückgaben | Medienberichte

das wäre gleich mal ein tolles Thema für eine Sendung. Und das ist endlich auch mal ein Beitrag, der Hoffnung macht. Das müsste im Frühstücksfernsehen mal eine Woche lang laufen - jeden Tag, wie ein Werbespot... Das wäre mal cool 
Erzählen sie das mal den Herren von Sat1... 

Noch einmal: Es gibt viel zu tun und ich wünsche Ihnen, dass Sie hier jede Unterstützung bekommen



> (wenn sie) bereit sind, uns Ihren Fall am Telefon und ggf. auch vor der Kamera zu schildern, um andere Internetnutzer zu warnen, dann melden Sie sich bei uns! Wir werden versuchen, *Ihnen zu helfen, ihr Geld zurückzubekommen.*
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Ihnen nur helfen können, *wenn der Internetbetrüger/das Unternehmen in Deutschland sitzt*.


Gibt es für diese Einschränkung auf Deutschland andere Gründe als die limitierte Reisespesenkasse? (Das ist keine ironische Frage... Wenn sie sich aber nur auf D beschränken, vermute ich, dass das auch wieder nur so eine Sache ist wie "Frau X wurde von Firma Y betrogen. Wir fuhren zu Firma Y nach Z [Schnitt, man sieht einen Reporter im Auto auf der Autobahn]. Bei Y öffnete uns jemand, der von nichts weiß". Und drei Monate später heisst es dann "Frau A wurde von Firma Y betrogen, wir besuchen den GF in Z. Wir waren vor drei Monaten schon einmnal hier [Einblendung eines Ausschnitts von vor drei Monaten]")

sie verstehen mich?

@Mods: Bitte diese Diskussion um das Format usw ab hier ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...en-der-internet-sheriff-hilft.html#post309016 ) abtrennen, sorry, ich wollte wirklich nichts zerreden, ist jetzt aber doch passiert. Tut mir leid, habe Fieber


----------

